# Cannot connect to primary DNS server. [moved from Vista]



## smerrett (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi everyone, I have just come back from a friend's house. When I tried to connect to his wireless internet I got the following message from Windows Network Diagnostics: Windows found a problem that cannot be repaired automatically. On following more links, it claims not to be able to connect to the primary DNS server and then claims to have fixed the problem, but internet still doesn't work and there is limited local connectivity in the network connections.

This wouldn't have become a major issue, except that it now does the same for my (previously fine) home wireless connection. I know this works because I am using another computer on it to send you this plea for help.

An interesting point is that while IE7 doesn't show any content, Limewire has a good connection on the same laptop and when I start Limewire, the Network and Sharing Centre show a coloured globe where previously there was a grey one with a red X over the connection to the router. Unfortunately for me, when I click on the coloured globe icon, all I get is IE7 giving the same message as before about not being able to display the webpage.

Hope someone can help - thanks in advance.

Simon.

Here is the results from my IPCONFIG/ALL if it helps:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Simon>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Simon-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
#3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-7E-FF-0D-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Con
nection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-77-9A-79-59
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1491:6853:7d07:7e39%9(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 02 November 2007 19:06:59
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 03 November 2007 19:06:59
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 301996919
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Generic Marvell Yukon 88E8039 PCI-E Fast
Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-77-4B-7B-BB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.home
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{31955162-0DB8-4FBC-9CAC-15E8F4716
791}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Simon>


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

We may want to move you to the Networking forum -- as this looks like it is an issue specifically with your wireless connection and the associated router.

Can you confirm by bypassing the router and direct connecting?

I don't have any personal experience with wireless configurations and so can't be of much help here.

Also, if you run the Vista diagnostic/repair "utility", what results does it give? This is available from the modem right click context in the system tray.

It probably won't hurt to reset the winsock and tcp/ip registry stacks either >>

The command to reset the Winsock is:

*netsh winsock reset catalog*

And for tcp/ip

*netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt*

You will need to reboot afterwards.


----------



## smerrett (Nov 2, 2007)

My command prompt says "operation requires elevation" - what does that mean? I used the diagnostic and repair tool before which came up with the "Cannot connect to DNS Server, Windows found a problem that cannot be automatically repaired - click here to ..." And when I click the link it just opens a help window which suggests running the diagnostic and repair tool again (thanks!) or opens Network Connections and that only tells me that I have access to Local and internet and that my network is a private network category.

Please move this to a forum wherever you think this will most likely reach the screen of someone who can help.

Thanks again,

Simon


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I'll move the thread.

I haven't personally run those commands in Vista -- but apparently you will need to open the command prompt through the "accessories" (start menu) shortcut.

First right click on it and select "run as administrator" from the context menu. That is what is meant by "elevated privileges"

By the way, have you simply tried doing a "System Restore" to a date before this change? You won't lose anything, especially if it is only a few days.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Reading threads such as this I get the impression that junk like Limewire gives problems regardless of the version of Windows and whether wireless or ethernet is used. I know this doesn't help your current problem, but it's a hint of something you can do to lessen the likelihood of future problems.


----------

